# Used 08 Cannondale Six13 6 - questions



## turtleclimber (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey guys,
A friend of mine needs the money and is selling his bike - 2008 Cdale Six 13 6. He's only been on it 6 times (seriously). I am considering buying it from him - could use advice on pricing. Saw one completed listing on ebay for $720. He said find the best sold price out there and he'll match it. 

Anyway some background - I have an 06 Cannondale cyclocross which I've put road wheels on for pavement duty. However the frame is one size too small (found this out from my bike fit guy), so I've been looking to add a road bike at my correct size.
My CX bike is fun and feels very stiff - great for power transfer, but sometimes I'm wishing I had a bit nicer ride as I start to pile on the miles, especially on the rough roads we have around here. I would say I'm an intermediate rider, I can hang with the the #2 group on local rides and generally I go for 30-40 mile rides. I hope to do a metric century this coming year.
I was thinking about a Synapse because I thought it would be a good contrast to my CX bike and be more plush. However I'm thinking about this Six 13 since the opportunity is here.

Could you maybe shed some light on my decision? Anyone have experience with all Alu vs the Six13 Alu/Carbon frame concerning ride and responsiveness?
The Six13 6 is an all Tiagra bike, would have liked 105 but my CX is all Tiagra + 105 RD and it works fine so this should be ok. 
I would probably put my Neuvation wheels on it instead of the stock Shimanos.
One thing I can't figure out (haven't seen the bike in person yet) is exactly what style BB it has. My CX has external cups ... I assume the Six13 is the same (ie they don't do square taper stuff anymore right?).
Also, it is the triple, which I don't need but it will work for now. Forsee any problems switching to a compact double later (ie are the shifters going to be okay with that)?
Sorry for some of the newbie questions I tend to just ride and not think about equipment too much until I get some wild idea about buying something again.... :idea: 

thanks...


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

What is you budget? 

Sounds like you want some upgrades and thed cheapest way for better components is to buy a complete bike.


----------



## turtleclimber (Oct 17, 2008)

Good point. I really am near the limit. Maybe could go up to $900.

I wasn't really thinking about another bike for another year or so... then I could maybe spend more. But this seems like it could work for me, and I could resolve my fit issues now. It's a compromise between what I would want (105 and compact double) vs what I need (a 60cm frame). An 08 six 13 5 would be good but I don't have a feel for what a used one would be.

What I need to do is ride it. Hopefully that will help the decision.


----------



## Mahatma Kane (Oct 25, 2005)

I have been riding a 08 Six13 for about a year. I bought the slightly used frame on Ebay for $450 and built it up with Dura-Ace 7800. I came from riding a Look KG96, which was a great bike that I rode for 18 years before it was destroyed in a collision with a car. 
The Six13 is an astoundingly comfortable bike that is also very responsive, I was initially startled by how great it responds to hard efforts, it really feels like the power is getting to the rear wheel when you jump on it. But it is also very comfortable for the long rides.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

I had an '05 six13. It rode well, the little bit of carbon simply dampens the road, its still very responsive. The $700 seems like a decent price, especially if you know how the guy treated it. Good luck.


----------

